# Apache Logs



## quaox (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe einen Rootserver mit insgesammt 8 Ip Adressen. Jede Ip läuft auf eine separerate Webseite und alles ist wudnerbar 
Nun habe ich aber ein neues Projekt das in insgesammt 8 Sprachen verfügbar sein soll.
Ich habe eine Zentrale .eu Domain auf der alles zusammenläuft.

Zur verdeutlichung mal ein Beispiel:
(Die Anfragen werden nicht in Ordner geleitet, sondern mit Mod Rewrite nur Maskiert. 
Ich habe mal die internen Umleitungen in Klammern hintendran geschrieben.)

xyz.de wird weitergeleitet an: xyz.eu/de_DE/ (index.php?lang=de_DE)
xyz.fr wird weitergeleitet an: xyz.eu/fr_FR/ (index.php?lang=fr_FR)
xyz.at wird weitergeleitet an: xyz.eu/at_AT/ (index.php?lang=at_AT)

Alle Anfragen die auf die .eu Domain laufen, werden in eine Zentrale Logfile geschrieben.
Die Frage ist nun, ob es möglich ist die Config so anzupassen, dass die Logs seprat für jede Sprache gespeichert werden.

Also:

xyz.eu/de_DE/ -> logfile_deutsch
xyz.eu/fr_FR/ -> logfile_franz
usw...

Kennt jemand hier eine Lösungmöglichkeit ?
Würd mich über Antworten sehr freuen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte die Problematik gut verdeutlichen. Ansonsten einfach nachfragen !

Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Juni 2008)

Moin,

ich habs zwar noch nicht probiert, aber der Abschnitt im Handbuch über Conditional Logs sollte dir weiterhelfen.


----------

